# $PORTDIR/distfiles

## cerri

Ragazzi, ma non c'e' un modo per pulire in automatico sta cavolo di directory? Mi sembra veramente scemo lasciare tutti i files sorgenti li dentro a seguito della compilazione.

Durante un -u un po' pesante mi e' capitato di riempire tutto lo spazio perche' erano presenti dei distfiles vecchi... qualcuno che illumina???

Ovviamente: non suggerite rm, quello alla fine di emerge lo so fare da solo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

C'era uno script in perl, non so chi lo aveva fatto, cmq lo trovi nel sito della ml italiana di gentoo, il file è questo http://it.groups.yahoo.com/group/gentoo-it/files/Python/PulisciDist

Non l'ho mai provato ma a quanto ne so cancella i file obsoleti in distfiles

----------

## cerri

Grazie, avevo visto quel file ma non mi e' utile perche' cmq sia lo devi lanciare a mano: in pratica puoi fare rm  :Smile: 

Quello che cercavo era se esisteva un modo per far si che alla fine dell'installazione di un pacchetto emerge si prendesse la briga in automatico di cancellare il relativo sorgente.

Da quello che sto capendo, cmq, penso di no...  :Sad: 

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

No qualcosa che venga eseguito con emerge purtroppo non c'è, potresti farti uno script che ti lancia emerge e successivamente pulisce distfiles, credo sia l'unica soluzione...

----------

## xlyz

oppure setti uno script che periodicamente fa pulizia (all'accensione, 1 volta la settimana, ecc.)

----------

## cerri

Raga, grazie.

Il punto e' un altro: non mi dimentico di cancellare i files alla fine dell'emerge: e' che vorrei che emerge lo facesse da solo alla fine di OGNI SINGOLO merge, per liberare spazio.

Ad esempio, facendo l'altro giorno emege -u world, si e' tirato giu' anche XFREE, insieme a mozilla, java, ecc. L'installazione di XFREE e' fallita per spazio insufficiente, perche' non aveva cancellato i files dei merge di prima.

Sinceramente, credo che faro' una FEATURE-REQUEST agli sviluppatori di portage  :Very Happy: .

denghiu anyway

----------

